
'Leaked' Burr-Feinstein Encryption Bill Is a Threat to American Privacy - sehugg
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/leaked-burr-feinstein-encryption-bill-is-a-threat-to-american-privacy
======
ocdtrekkie
It's incredible how prolific Diane Feinstein is in proposing laws that ruin
technology or are based on fundamental misunderstandings of it.

Like this one:
[https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/114/s1608/text/is](https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/114/s1608/text/is)

And of course this one:
[https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/112/s2102/text/is](https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/112/s2102/text/is)

